
Google employees can expense $1000 worth of Office furniture - rammy1234
https://nypost.com/2020/05/26/google-will-let-workers-expense-1000-worth-of-office-furniture/
======
crmrc114
1K for a decent standing desk, chair, dock, monitors, webcam, ups... yeah I
spent more than that on my personal home work desk setup.

When I was working with a larger company the expected me to provide the
furniture (Sans monitor arms), they supplied the electronics.

What have you guys had your workplaces cover?

~~~
YourMatt
I worked from home for 10 years without asking for a thing. Last year, I asked
for a $3,000 office chair. They asked for a few weeks to think about it. I
still haven't received a thing.

I personally don't feel like I need my company to pay for tools to do my job,
outside of software that's priced outside of what an individual could afford.
I think of the mechanics and contractors in my family who have spent an order
of magnitude more on their tools than I have, and earn a fraction of what I
earn.

I only asked for the chair because it was really nice and would have helped my
posture, and I can't justify dropping $3k on a chair.

~~~
tru3_power
What chair is it? I have a stealcase leap v2 which is a little less than a
third of the cost and I love it.

~~~
YourMatt
It was a Lifeform chair with some upgrades. It was over the top for sure. I've
been happy with the X-Chair I bought for under a grand. The Leap chair came up
a lot when I was doing research. People love them. I didn't find one locally
where I could use it for a while before buying though, so it wasn't in actual
consideration.

------
adarioble
If you quit before your home office is amortised, would you have to ship it
back to google? :) While most of us used to (some level of) WFH and already
have monitors, printers, etc, $1k doesn’t sound as a lot to someone furnishing
the whole home office.

